# NCAA charges UNC with five Level I violations in academic probe



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> The NCAA has charged North Carolina with five violations connected to the school's long-running academic fraud scandal, including a lack of institutional control for poor oversight of an academic department popular with athletes.
> 
> The school released a 59-page notice of allegations Thursday that it received from the NCAA, which uses the document to specify violations uncovered during an investigation.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story/_/id/13012146/ncaa-charges-north-carolina-tar-heels-five-serious-violations


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is killing UNC on the recruiting trail. Coach K on the other hand is just thriving on the trail. Really sucks


----------

